# So I closed on Hyatt Siesta Key...



## lawboy2001 (Apr 30, 2021)

Now what??  Do I call Hyatt to get set up?  Do they send paperwork to me?  I'm anxious to book my next year's stay at the resort.   It's been almost three weeks since closing.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 30, 2021)

lawboy2001 said:


> Now what?? Do I call Hyatt to get set up? Do they send paperwork to me? I'm anxious to book my next year's stay at the resort. It's been almost three weeks since closing.


It can take the resort 4 to 8 weeks to process transfer. You should make sure you closing company has sent transfer packet over to Hyatt.

If they have, then no harm calling to check though it usually does not speed up the process.

My experience with Hyatt last year was 3 to 4 weeks, but I have one now pending that is going on 4 weeks.

Ryab

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 30, 2021)

I did mine last year and thought it was remarkably fast.  Probably 2 weeks.  You don't have to wait for the paperwork to arrive via snail mail, you can call owner services and setup your online account.  I think you will like Hyatt, its my favorite.  Also, you can turn a little $ renting units on ebay.  I had an extra 240 points that were going to expire and was able to get $900 out of it with three different 2 night rentals in Aspen.


----------



## travelhacker (Apr 30, 2021)

What week did you buy? Such a beautiful resort. Congrats!!!


----------



## lawboy2001 (May 1, 2021)

Thanks for the input, I will try calling owner's services next week and see if I can get set up.


----------



## lawboy2001 (May 1, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> What week did you buy? Such a beautiful resort. Congrats!!!



Thanks.  I bought a fractional --  weeks 6-9!!!!!  I am thrilled!


----------



## Anthony Schmid (May 1, 2021)

Wow. I purchased from keywestfltimeshare.com using Bill Gabrielli it it took 6 months to close and get my points at coconut plantation. I called the closing company and they kept telling me the paperwork was sent out.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 1, 2021)

lawboy2001 said:


> Thanks.  I bought a fractional --  weeks 6-9!!!!!  I am thrilled!



Prime time to get away from winter in Canada for a month !!!!


----------



## lawboy2001 (May 1, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Prime time to get away from winter in Canada for a month !!!!



You've got it   I can't wait, especially after this past year!!


----------



## AJCts411 (May 3, 2021)

Patience.  Assuming all the paperwork has been submitted correctly, then the wait is on Hyatt's end.  Agents/closing company's do not have a magic wand to speed up the Hyatt process. Purchased 2, one week units about a year between purchases, same agent, same closing company. One took about 3 weeks, the other about 5 weeks.


----------



## silentg (May 3, 2021)

That’s great Siesta Key is beautiful!


----------



## dmelcher13 (May 3, 2021)

My last resale purchase to Hyatt almost three months to process the transfer into my account.


----------



## scoutings (Jul 30, 2021)

lawboy2001 said:


> Now what??  Do I call Hyatt to get set up?  Do they send paperwork to me?  I'm anxious to book my next year's stay at the resort.   It's been almost three weeks since closing.


How did you find/buy the fractional option? What did it cost you?


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Jul 30, 2021)

I purchased off http://keywestfltimeshare.com/ and they took 5 months to close. I had to call the closing company to find out that they forgot a new form I had to fill......
These closing companies are worthless. All they do is send in the paper work and call it done. They don't follow up on you to see if you are all set up and ready to go


----------

